# Dress to impress?



## HersheySeaLions (Feb 18, 2009)

I have an interview with a production company and theme park entertainment department next Saturday. It is also the day where all the auditions (singers, dancers, musicians) will be held. I am looking into a stage hand position. My question is how should I dress to the interview (I am a female) and what to bring? 

This is my first technical theater interview, so any advice would be greatly apperciated! Thank you!


----------



## avkid (Feb 18, 2009)

Sensible and professional is probably the best option.
What that means for a lady, I am not exactly sure.


----------



## VegasLites (Feb 18, 2009)

As a female that works in the business professionally here are my suggestions:

Keep it clean and neat. Wear clothes that if they ask you to do something work related you can. A nice pair of pants (my mom use to call them slacks  but Khakis work well too!) and a button down shirt work great. 

Wear shoes that you can walk in, don't wear heels (seriously, if you want to be taken that way).

If you have long hair pull it away from your face, this helps to focus them on what you are saying not on your hairdo.

It may seem simple but appearance is a big part of this business, and as a women in a mans world we have to try a little harder....but in a good way!


----------



## Erwin (Feb 18, 2009)

The answer that I always use to this question is to wear something that is slightly nicer than what you would wear to a normal day of work. 

If you are a carpenter, you don't go to an interview in an evening gown.


----------



## HersheySeaLions (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you for the advice! I think I am going to go with some nice black dress pants and a top of some sort.


----------



## erosing (Feb 18, 2009)

A physical copy of your resume. Even if you've already sent them one, just in case it was lost.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 18, 2009)

This may sound odd but a hand shake. Always shake the interviewers hand when you walk in and when you leave. This will help them remember you out of the hundreds they may see. Also just shows good manners.


----------



## lieperjp (Feb 19, 2009)

HersheySeaLions said:


> ...and a top of some sort.



That's be a good idea. 


I agree. Wear something similar to what you're going to wear to work everyday (unless it's a swimsuit) but nice. If you're a church goer person wear your "Sunday Clothes" - at least that's my rule of thumb.

_"Put on your Sunday clothes when you fell down and out..." dar n. Now that's going to be in my head all week._


----------



## erosing (Feb 19, 2009)

Not to start a religous debate, but "Sunday Clothes," can mean a lot of different things amongst chuch-goers. Personally, I've seen it range from full suit and tie down to Black Muscleshirts, blue jeans and black leather boots, though that was just one guy really, but I know lots of people that don't particularly care how the look when going to church and lots of people who would douse me in holywater for things I've worn in churches. So that may not be the best rule of thumb. 

Off Topic: I have actually seen someone in a swimsuit in a church once, but she was asked to leave.


----------



## jessamarie6 (Feb 19, 2009)

As a female technician I usually try to strike a balance between professional and "if you handed me a drill right now I would get to work". My typical interview outfit is a pair of nice black pants, a nice solid colored t-shirt and a blazer. I second wearing your hair back and out of your face. Also I would suggest minimal make-up, no jewelry, and (this one may sound weird) no nail polish (it makes it look like you don't want to get your hands dirty). 
I don't know if I can agree with the "no heels" comment. I'm shorter, so I usually wear a pair of heeled boots to interviews just so I don't seem so little. I wouldn't suggest nice pumps, anything "pretty" and certainly nothing excessively high, but a small heel is ok.


----------



## cisgrig (Feb 20, 2009)

Good advice all around and I strongly second the handshake. BUT know to do it. A limp, 'dead fish' does worse than nothing. Lookem in the eye, repeat their name and add a 'good to meet you', and have a firm grip, be confident and INTERESTED to be there. Remember an interview goes both ways. Ask questions - its shows your interest. Answer theirs with more than just a 'yes' or 'no', just don't drag it out and wander off course. 
Good luck!


----------



## HersheySeaLions (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you all so much! This is great advice! 

Right now I am just trying to prepare myself mentally because at interviews I get very nervous. 

Could anyone tell me what type of questions I might encounter? Besides the how many hours? or Do you work with a team or individually? Thank you again!

TOMORROW IS THE INTERVIEW!! AHHHH!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Feb 21, 2009)

Well, I hope the interview goes well. 

I would advise to take multiple copies of your resume. Sometimes you are not meeting with one person, but a hiring team (I had three people interview me for my current job). You should dress professionally and in comfortable shoes. While you will probably not be asked to show your skills, you may be given a tour. Have confidence in your abilities (don't strech the truth) and maintain eye contact. You want to have specific examples of your abilities, challenges you have faced, things you were personally responsible for, etc. You will most likely be asked about your goals. This will help them determine your desire to be working there. You also may be asked some personal questions. Don't be concerned, these are used to help determine how you will fit in the team. 

Relax! You are going to work in an environment where you need to keep your head straight at all times, especially in stressful situations. Your ability to stay calm and focussed in the interview may lead you to better (more responsible) positions.


----------

